# Video... wow



## MMiz (Aug 20, 2006)

I think he may need some ASA, but that's about it!


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow... thats an old video.... Dr. Eckstien looks so young.

Is it just me, or did the trailer look to be soft-sided?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 20, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Wow... thats an old video.... Dr. Eckstien looks so young.
> 
> Is it just me, or did the trailer look to be soft-sided?


Look Jon, this thread and YouTube have no place for common sense.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, old clip, but still an amazing story.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Look Jon, this thread and YouTube have no place for common sense.


 
LOL....

Its STILL a Semi!! 

Lucky lil S**t.  Wonder what he is doing today.....


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 24, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> doing today.....



Muttering "Oh crap" every time he gets near a semi? Driving a bigger car? Avoiding the LA freeways entirely?


----------



## Future EMT 07 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Wanna See Sumthin Really Amazing*



			
				Chimpie said:
			
		

> Yeah, old clip, but still an amazing story.



This iz really amazing...this guy lived http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f5ijuEQLPI


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

Future EMT 07 said:
			
		

> This iz really amazing...this guy lived http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f5ijuEQLPI



That guy has his face next to "dumbass" in the dictionary.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm impressed. by both, really..


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 25, 2006)

c-spine said:
			
		

> I'm impressed. by both, really..



It's like the TV show "Jackass" has spawned countless copycats - thus giving us some further job security. :-D


----------



## Jon (Aug 26, 2006)

No... did you just say Jackass?

My ambulance Co. is the one featured in some of their stupider stuff... like the "fake dead body"....

Yeah. The joys of West Chester, PA


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 27, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> No... did you just say Jackass?
> 
> My ambulance Co. is the one featured in some of their stupider stuff... like the "fake dead body"....
> 
> Yeah. The joys of West Chester, PA



The Joys of Idiots.

I hate that stupid show.


----------

